# anyone had norethisterone?



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi all I'm due to go for a baseline scan on Monday at 8am and finished taking norethisterone on wednesday evening so am now on my 3rd day since stopping it. I took it twice a day for 14 days as advised and am now just waiting for af to come. This is our first IVF cycle. I just don't feel like my body is going to oblige and behave and af will come in time for the scan. Obviously if it doesn't come the scan will be postponed and I'm anxious because the later we start the more likely it will be that hubby won't be around for transfer which I will be very sad about. 


Any advice would be great!


xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I took it last year when I did IVF. I think I took it for quite a long time about same as you and they told me which date it should arrive, and it did arrive whe predicted. Sorry I cant remember off hand, think i have them wrote down somewere tho. Off hand, i think it was 5 days after stopping taking it. If its not arrived by Mon then they should have an idea depending on the lining etc, if they are not sure they might take blood sample. Are your periods irregular? Mine arent due to PCOS  and was shocked when my period actually came, it was heaviest I have ever had had bad cramps but also felt better afterwards. Its not that bad that I couldnt get on with things but took a few couch days and heatpad when i could

good luck


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

It's so stressful, and I really feel for you. The only advice I can give is to try to relax and let your body find its own way through it - maybe obliging your body by allowing its own pace, rather than it obliging you by working to your schedule. At each stage you may well find that you can't predict the timing of things - AF, how long you have to down-reg and stim, time from egg collection to embryo transfer, etc. It can really vary from woman to woman, and cycle to cycle, and clinics have different approaches too. I talked about it with our consultant at one point, who suggested that if needing to keep to a particular time-frame was going to cause additional stress, I should simply delay the cycle (which I did). I don't know if that's an option for you - medically, I'd guess that would still be fine. His advice, which I think was good, was to try to accept that things would take their own time to work optimally, and really try to work with it rather than against it - it's stressful enough as it is.  

If delaying isn't an option, do you have a good friend or family member who could come with you for embryo transfer if necessary? 

My DH came to the hospital for my second embryo transfer (which worked) but we decided he wouldn't actually come in to the room for the process. I actually found it more relaxing - when he did come in the first time, I was so aware how stressful it was for him to see me going through it, and without him right there, I could just relax more and focus on my own well-being. I don't feel at all that he wasn't part of it. But I do completely understand why you'd want yours there. 

Good luck, 
Jo
xx


----------



## beccibo (Sep 15, 2010)

i took it for five dsys as the lining of my womb wasn't thin enough. My period came ss expected five dsyd after i took the final tablet. Hope that helps?


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

I have been on norethisterone quite a bit and I noted donw when I took it and how long after af came. Was always about 4/5 days after stopping it. Try not to think about it too much as the stress of it all might slow it down.

Good luck and I hope all goes well for you  xxx


----------



## teji (Sep 18, 2009)

I took it last year for 10 days. AF started 3 days after the last tablet. My doc said its usually 2-5 days.

I agree with the others. As difficult as it is, it better to find ways to relax and let the body take its own course. My consultant is a big believer in "listening to your body" as IVF is not an exact science. Good luck hon.


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Girls and thanks so much for your replies. I am very pleased to report that af showed up this morning so on the 4th day after stopping the norethisterone. I am very relieved as can now move onto the next stage but wonder how thin your lining has to be before starting stimms if anyone knows? I do take on board the comments about not fighting your body and not trying to fit IVF into a schedule but that seems so hard when we always have to plan around our work (we don't work regular hours and hubby sometimes away) plus our son and who will be able to mind him for appointments etc. We maybe should have waited for another cycle which was less stressful but we just didn't want to wait! Our lives have been on hold long enough already.


Jo i really appreciate your input re the transfer. At the moment I feel I really want dh there but to know that someone else was happier without dh makes me less nervous about being alone. Unfortunately our family don't live close by but I will consider bringing a friend if dh can't make it.


i wish you all lots of luck with your cycles and hope we all achieve our dreams soon xxxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow hun, im actually phoning tomorrow to see if i can get some so i can get started with my FET

Has anyone taken any relaxants for the Transfer? I asked for something and they said not to worry all i would need to do is come in an hour before hand and they would sort me out with something but they didnt say what. Im so scared to get the transfer because i had so many IUI and they were the most painful, unpleasent things i have ever had done to me, im in so much pain during smear tests as well


----------

